# Amazon Swords



## Pocari (Aug 1, 2014)

I am planning to purchase two or three Amazon Swords from Petland Discount, however, these Amazon Swords are HUGE. When I mean huge I mean some of the plants are coming out of the water.

How do I care for such big Amazon Swords? :shock:
Furthermore, how do I clean them the plant before introducing it to my tank?

I found an image that closely resembles the size that I saw. 

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/lvKYyGYytl0/maxresdefault.jpg

(Image is too large to display in thread. Please click the link.)


----------



## nympxzie (Oct 2, 2014)

Give them root tabs and fertilizers to grow well.
You should quarentine plants for a week before adding them to your aquarium jsut as you would a fish. Some people do the bleach-dip method but I'm not sure how good that is for the plant.


----------



## Pocari (Aug 1, 2014)

nympxzie said:


> Give them root tabs and fertilizers to grow well.
> You should quarentine plants for a week before adding them to your aquarium jsut as you would a fish. Some people do the bleach-dip method but I'm not sure how good that is for the plant.


Is there anyway to trim down the size?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

unfortunately not. Perhaps you can return it and purchase a smaller species of swords. There's a greater variety of plants at petco union square if that's closer to you


----------



## Watermelons (Jul 21, 2015)

Swords grow big.
Mines not that big but it started off as a healthy looking cute little 3" tall plant with 4 or 5 leaves, from petsmart. Its now growing out of my 5.5 gal tank.


----------



## Pocari (Aug 1, 2014)

ao said:


> unfortunately not. Perhaps you can return it and purchase a smaller species of swords. There's a greater variety of plants at petco union square if that's closer to you


Ah, I'll check them out. Thank you for the suggestion.



Watermelons said:


> Swords grow big.
> Mines not that big but it started off as a healthy looking cute little 3" tall plant with 4 or 5 leaves, from petsmart. Its now growing out of my 5.5 gal tank.


That's what I'm worried about. I don't know how I will maintain them after they start getting too big for my 10 gal...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

See if you can find echinodorus parviflorus (rosette sword). It's a relatively small species of sword plants


----------

